# It's the nib, stupid!



## DCBluesman (Feb 18, 2008)

Taken directly from the Bexley Pen Company website.

The Bexley BX701 Collection is available in three colors, the fountain pen has an MSRP* of $119 w/steel nib and $269 w/18K gold nib, and the rollerball pen's MSRP* is $99.

(Emphasis added)


----------



## gerryr (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, $150 just for the nib.[:0]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn,I'm undercharging.


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Damn,I'm undercharging.



Shush Roy!!!!! Don't give Lou any ideas here please. [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats list, you can find them for 199 on the web plus it's a Bock two tone nib.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 18, 2008)

Dan - I understand that it's list, I was just pointing out that the upgrade from a steel nib to an 18k nib is $150.  Discounting it by 25% still makes it a $112.50 increase in price for the nib upgrade.


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 18, 2008)

Gold costs a little more then steel so I guess your margin potential is greater.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> 
> Gold costs a little more then steel so I guess your margin potential is greater.



We're on the same page, Dan.  I just wanted to point out to the good folks here on the forum that the price of fountain pens goes up significantly when you add an 18 karat nib.  In this case, the nib value is more than the rest of the pen!


----------



## ashaw (Feb 18, 2008)

All of my pen prices reflect a difference of 100.00 in reguard of steel vs gold.


----------

